# Can I Use Marine-Tex for this?



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you are going to repair all of the scratches, why not just re-gelcoat it?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Get a gel coat kit, mix a close color, fills, sand, polish forget.


----------



## Skinnyreds (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes you can....


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Skinnyreds said:


> Yes you can....


I agree - Marine Tex, apply as smooth as you can, sand smooth, go fishing.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

While you can use Marine-Tex, if you want to do the best, most cosmetically appealing repair you should use gel coat.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

The PO did you a favor by installing all those scratches. Now all you have to do is fish it and don't worry every time you run aground and hear a crunchy sound✌


----------



## Flatsfly88 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for the replies! I'm going to get some 80 grit sand paper and knock down the rough edges, clean with acetone and fill with marine tex...does this sound about right? 

Johnny's right, just have to look at the positives haha!


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Flatsfly88 said:


> Thanks for the replies! I'm going to get some 80 grit sand paper and knock down the rough edges, clean with acetone and fill with marine tex...does this sound about right?
> 
> Johnny's right, just have to look at the positives haha!


Yes- use it sparingly and smooth as well as you can- it sands ok, but why sand more than you need to - have fun with your new boat


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I like Vertigo's response but you can easily improve that by calling Gheenoe, email them pics of your gel coat bottom color. Have them color match a 1 pint batch of gelcoat in that color. Pour a little in a cup, add hardener (to their specs) and mix well. Have the boat flipped, cleaned and dried. Use a putty knife or small paint brush and just fill the dings and scratches. If it's thick, it will need a putty knife to apply and level. If it's runny, then you can use a very small paint brush to apply just in the scratches and dings. The runny gel coat material will level all on it's own. Just brush out the high spots and add more to the low spots. You can wipe off the excess that's not in the scratches or dings, before it sets for easier sanding later. Allow it to kick over night and then wet sand smooth. Let dry, mix up a small amount and fill in the spots where the product didn't fill. Then let that kick over night again, wet sand out smooth the next day and buff it out with a buffer and some heavy rubbing compound. You may even want to buff out the whole bottom and then add wax and buff that out too. You'll think you bought a new boat and most will not tell what you did.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Just like that guy from the Beatles said "Let it be, let it be, let it be. Now just go fishing, let it be"


----------

